# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to view VBA Design Mode Toolbar in Excel 2007 ?

## BaLLZaCH

My head is about to explode I hate Office 2007 so much ...

I hate junking' up the forum with such a stupid question but after an hour of frustration I give up,

Where is the design mode toolboar in Excel 2007 ?
You know, where you click and draw command buttons, text boxes, etc ?



With older versions you would click the design mode toolbox and have a panel of objects, just like in VB, but I can not find it with 07 ... What am I missing ?

Thanks !!





(I swear I think Microsoft used a bunch of 4th grade child slave labor to design all there new apps ...)

----------


## shg

Please re-read the forum rules, and then amend your thread title accordingly.

Try the Developer tab.

----------


## Andy Pope

If the developer tab is not displayed,

Office button > Excel options > Popular >Top options for working with Excel > Show developer tab in the Ribbon.

----------

